# Settle Table variation



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

The same friend I built the chest for -- has a very small apartment -- and had no dining table -- and really no room to dedicate to one. Being a bit of a history buff --I remembered the colonists had a similar problem -- and they solved it with a settle table.
A combination table - bench(settle) and storage box. 

My friend LOVED the initial sketches-- but wanted to make two changes -- wanted it taller than a normal table so it would also serve as a workbench AND wanted the option to use only a half round since it would normall be only her and her daughter eating.

The end result pictured below became her Christmas present.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

very cool Cowboy...you do nice work! she must be a real good friend.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one very clever piece of carpentry Cowboy. I hope Greg. didn't mean there to be a "nudge, nudge, wink wink" when he suggested that the lady must be a good friend!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice piece of furniture DC. Unique is the word I'm looking for. Keep up the good work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Cowboy, I like that alot. Nice job!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

DC,

That is about one of the coolest designed projects I have seen to date. I am going to have to save the pics in my inspiration file if you don't mind. 

I REALLY like that one and your execution of craftsmanship raises the bar on this one as well. Nice job!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. 
I admit to being a little proud of that little project myself --
Was interested in some unbiased opinions from people who knew woodworking.

Bob -
Help yourself -- I am flattered. 
The basic design goes back at least to the 1700's.
My only real 'contribution' was the peg 'hinge' and slot that let the top be split in half.

Dave -
I'm going to take 'unique' as a compliment - - because that's kinda the niche I think I fit in. What I see as one of the biggest benefits of handmade furniture -- being able to get specifically what you want --- when your tastes or needs don't exactly match those of the 'mass market'.

Harry / Greg -
I'll just answer that one the way she would ----
Whaaatevvvvverrrr  

Thanks again - it's nice when people who know what they are talking about appreciate your work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You did a Nice job on this one,,,,Cowboy

Norm A. made one just like it on one of his shows..

Here are the plans if anyone wants to make one also 

Chair Table

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?207


==========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like the design of this table. Could you post a close up of the peg hinge? I think I understand how it works but it is always easier to ask questions than to flounder in uncertainty.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

BJ -

Thanks
I liked his table -- especially the curved armrests.

There are also plans for a child's version at:

http://www.blish.com/Product/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=107298

I know it's not very 'professional' and it would save me a lot of time in the long run if I did -- but I am the worlds worst NOT to work from formal plans.
I tend to go from photos or sketches -- figure out my own measurements and largely 'make it up as I go along'.
(Hope Nik doesnt read this - or he will want to pound my head with a roller  )

If you do a Google image search on Settle Table or Hutch Table you will find many different variations - some round some square. Our ancestors truly were an ingenious breed.

Mike -
I'm at work right now - don't have one on this computer --
I THINK I have both a closeup photo and a diagram on my home machine -- will check tonite.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

I'm not sure if I should say this or not, but I always tell it like I see them, sorry, I do see a very small error in the table  

The pair of supports for the table top are a bit short,,,,  they should go all the way to the end/side of the table top,,,, or to say back by a 1" or so..
This area is the most breakable spot on the table top, when someone buts his or her weight on it that's the spot they do it...or use it to pull themselves up from the floor..  or use it for a seat,,, it will break the glue joint or split/crack the pine on the table top boards....with too much weight on the outside edge with no support........


Just a tip for any one that's going to make one 



=============


===============





Drugstore Cowboy said:


> BJ -
> 
> Thanks
> I liked his table -- especially the curved armrests.
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Cowboy
> I'm not sure if I should say this or not, but I always tell it like I see them, sorry, I do see a very small error in the table
> 
> The pair of supports for the table top are a bit short,,,,it will break the glue joint or split/crack the pine on the table top boards....with too much weight on the outside edge with no support........
> ...


If I wasnt open to critique -- I wouldn't have posted the pics.
I appreciate your candor. 

And - I totally agree with you about that being a possible point of weakness.
In fact - there is another you didn't mention. The sides could stand to be wider to provide more support for the middle of the table. As it is -- weight on the outer edge raises the center and puts a lot of stress on that peg.

I wrestled with both of these issues -- and the result is a compromise unique to this specific piece made for this specific 'client'. *If I had been building the table for myself or for sale to the public -- I would probably have made some different decisions.*

The shortness of the braces was dictated by a cosmetic decision to put them on the INside of the sides. Normally the braces on these tables run on the OUTside of the sides and hinge at one fixed point. That way the braces can be as long as needed.
Because I needed to _split this top and route a groove where the hinge could slide_ I opted to set the braces on the inside to make the groove less obvious.
The braces could then be no longer than the distance from the top of the sides to the top of the seat. Making them any longer than I did would have meant making the sides (and thus the table top) too high OR making the seat too low.

The narrowness of ths sides was dicated by space constraints. The user wanted the unit to be as narrow as possible when not in use as a table.

Four things in particular made me reasonably comfortable that the table - as built - would hold up despite these potential problems.

- the height of the table. At the users request it is taller than normal -- almost bar height - so the liklihood of anyone sitting on it or pulling themselves up is pretty minimal. The greatest danger I could see would be from dropping a case of soda on the edge.
- my knowledge of the users (a single mom and a teenage daughter). The mom is herself a woodworker (scroll work) and the table often as not will be covered with nothing heavier than wooden apples and bunny rabbits.
- testing Because I was concerned about these points of weakness -- I did my best (short of sitting on it) with my 210# to break it - and it withstood me.
- A 40 year old dining table that I have owned for 15 of those years. It has a top barely half the thickness of this one. It has a drop leaf on each end (similar to the two halfs of this table top) and they are supported in only one small spot even further back from the edge than this design. Despite 15 years of fairly heavy use it has shown no signs of cracking - only some minor sagging -- and thats from a weakness in the metal support - not the wood.

*I TOTALLY AGREE* with BJ that these were _questionable design decisions_ and I would *join him* in reminding anyone who makes this (or any other) table to pay close attention to support issues.
Whether or not _in this specific case_- they were errors ----- well -- time will tell.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Mike said:


> I like the design of this table. Could you post a close up of the peg hinge? I think I understand how it works but it is always easier to ask questions than to flounder in uncertainty.


Thanks again -
- and for the life of me I could not find a closer photo.
But -- here is a diagram and explanation that I *hope* makes some sense.
I don't swear to anything between 2am and lunch.

I didnt mention this in the diagram - but since the dowel is removable and the top in two pieces the table can be 'disassembled' for easier moving.
I delivered it in a Chevy Cavalier.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cowboy, with CAD skills like that designing templates for plunge routing projects will be a walk in the park.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Harry -
WISH I could take that kind of credit.
If I had had the good sense to study CAD or drafting of any kind I might have more money to spend on new tools.
I'm a sketcher at best.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Mike said:


> I like the design of this table. Could you post a close up of the peg hinge? . . .


Don't know if you are still interested -- but I came across this photo in a different set taken after the table was delivered and set up.
This is about the closest view I have.
Didn't think to take any photos during construction - didn't think of anyone wanting one.

Bob - 
Didn't mean to ramble on so much in reply to your observation.
I was not disagreeing with you at all on 'best practice' guidelines - just clarifying the thought processes (right or wrong) that led me to violate them.
Rules weren't ALL made to be broken -- but -- sometimes - - - - -

I hope anyone will feel free to comment on any perceived problems with any work I post here - If you never have your weaknesses pointed out (no pun intended) you aren't likely to deal with them.


----------



## jigger (Sep 23, 2006)

*jigger*

really nice work cowboy what did you use for a hinge,beatiful fnish


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Jigger - 
Sorry to be so long replying - just now saw your post.
The 'body' of the hinge is two thicknesses of 1x4 pine (to match the table) ripped to size, shaped routed and bored as illustrated.
The hinge 'pin' is a 3/4" oak dowel with an oak drawer knob for the ball.

The finish -- if I remember correctly -- 
was Minwax Puritan Pine stain followed by about three coats of Wipe-On poly.

Thank you for the kind words -- 
I was just at the 'customers' house last night - and they are still loving it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

COOL table there, Drugstore!

Must have missed it earlier... sorry.

I really like the way the Tilt is controlled.

Thank you for sharing.


----------

